# Spanish in sound



## Rebelmoon (Sep 11, 2015)

Hitting Orange head, silver gotch


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the update


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

where? ft pickens


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Yesterday from Pensacola pass out to about 8 miles there were schools of them busting glass minnows.


----------

